# I need a Pirate Name



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

So next weekend, (the 11th) there is a "Pirate Pub Crawl" in my local coastal town. Pirate Costumes are mandatory, and you go from bar to bar to bar. I am drumming up some friends and trying to find something to wear, but I realize..

I need a PIRATE NAME. 

My name is Amanda. That's not really Piraty (Piratee?) 

Any ideas?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You could always "pirate" the name of a famous woman pirate. :lol:

There was a little cairn terrier pup I was going to buy who was a red (true red, which is relatively difficult to find) and I was going to register her as "Grace O'Malley of Muskirk" after a famous 14th century female pirate of the same name. Grace O'Malley - Notable Women Ancestors


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Pirates have parrots

Parrots are called Polly

You should be Polly Pirate


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I also like Drafty's Grace O'Malley as she was a notorious female pirate. You may want to also consider Lady Killegrew for the same reason.

If you simply want a nice well known name you may also like Brigadoon.

Amanda could easily shift to Armada.


You rarely see a totally original question on this board. I think this is one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK try this The Pirate Name Generator | GangstaName.com

Using my own name I got 
*Snifflin' Gwyn Cooke*



using Golden Horse I got


*Cap'n Rachel KeelHaul*


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

There's also Anne Bonny and Mary Reid. Interesting story on those two.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> OK try this The Pirate Name Generator | GangstaName.com
> 
> Using my own name I got
> *Snifflin' Gwyn Cooke*
> ...


I love it!

Using my own name, I got Cap'n Calla Rotgut. Bahaha! :lol:

Using DraftyAiresMum I got "Canker" Marilyn Hawkins. I kinda like it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Using my own name, I got Cap'n Calla Rotgut. Bahaha! :lol:


:rofl::rofl: That is a winner right there


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: That is a winner right there


I thought so! Perfect part is that I have a pirate costume (complete with REAL a real sword and multiple daggers) that I've been building for close to four years. Now I have the perfect name to go with my costume!

Yes, that's (skinny!) me on the right! Can't believe I thought I was fat back then. *facepalm*


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

This is fabulous. My horse's pirate name, according to that generator, is Gorgeous Enrico Dread. And I'm Keel-Haulin' Adele Cooke.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

bkylem said:


> I also like Drafty's Grace O'Malley as she was a notorious female pirate. You may want to also consider Lady Killegrew for the same reason.
> 
> If you simply want a nice well known name you may also like Brigadoon.
> 
> ...



You should see me at work today, I'm asking people if they have a pirate hat I can borrow. 


Thanks for all the ideas! I briefly thought about bringing one of my Macaws with me but I don't think it'll be allowed in the bar. They do have a 'pirate encampment' thing going on all weekend for kids and vendors, maybe I can bring her to that.

I can't get into the name generator at work  I'll try when I get home!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I love Keel-Haulin' Adele Cooke. Sounds like someone you'd meet in an after hours bar.

Several nice references including my favorite singer.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

What a fun question! You should let us know which name you end up choosing 

For my name I got Cap'n Jean Knifenose. For CowboysDream I got Doubloon Swallowin' Sara. And for my sidekick (Rookie my dog) I got Pirate Burt the Black! 

Haha too fun. Alssso I want to request pictures from the pirate night and of your outfit!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

bkylem said:


> I love Keel-Haulin' Adele Cooke. Sounds like someone you'd meet in an after hours bar.


:rofl: And that's extra hilarious, since _this_ Keel-Haulin' Adele Cooke has a near-zero probability of being in such a place. However, she has set up http://www.horseforum.com/hobbies/nerd-caf%E9-434018/ for anyone who is cheered by studies on belly-button lint, or some of the stuff that goes on in the IgNobel Awards, etc.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gibbs comes out as 
*Bloody Hugo Grimm*


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been amusing myself by getting the Pirate Names for some famous historical figures:

John F Kennedy - *Plank Monkey Jim
*
Napoleon Bonaparte - *"Porthole" **** Smythe

*Margaret Thatcher - *Pirate Audra the Well-Tanned*

Isaac Newton - *Pear-Shaped Gideon
*
Thomas Edison - *Cap'n Elmer Golddigger
*
Queen Elizabeth I - *Butterfingers Hillary*

Albert Einstein - *Cap'n Ozzy Hawkbill*

Marie Curie - *Cap'n Aurora Knockboots*

Joan of Arc - *No-Neck Angie
*


Some popular culture identities:

Marilyn Monroe - *Cap'n Lucy Snaggletooth*

Marilyn Manson - *Retar'ded Palgrave Dawkins*

Charlie Chaplin - *Fartin' Ross Dawkins* (clearly a relative)

Bono - *Giant Javier Hornigold*

Madonna - *Sweating' Kathryn Napier*

Justin Bieber - *"Fancypants" Syd Read*

Tyler Durden - *Frownin' Billy Kidd*

Dr Who - *Pirate Eugene Pink*

Steven Spielberg - *Pirate Fritz the Fruit*

Mother Teresa - *Doubloon Swallowin' Eve*

Pope John Paul II - *Pirate Carl the Off-White*

Joseph Smith (Mormon founder) - *Cap'n Blaine Ropeburn*

John McEnroe - *Scowlin' Wally Smythe*

Bill Gates - *Cap'n Skyler Kookypants*

:rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I put in Aires' full name, just for grins and giggles. He came out *"Machete" Dan Smithe*. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I put in Aires' full name, just for grins and giggles. He came out *"Machete" Dan Smithe*. :lol:


And yes, the last name is pronounced "Sm-eye-the." :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, that thing is hilarious. Apparently, with my real name, I am Bad-Rum Eve.

As smrobs, I am Slouchin' Audra Morgan LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I dub you "Yon Fair Wench".


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Fort fireman= Burnin Daryl Morgan

I'm not going with my real name. It had the word infected in it.:lol: That could hurt my image around here. LOL


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

You kidding, FF? Then let me tell you a joke! 

A man went to the registrar general's office to change his name. The clerk asked him, "What's your current name?" He replied, "Arthur Crapper, Sir." The clerk coughed sympathetically, and asked, "What would you like to change it to?" The man answered, "Gilbert Crapper, please."

Footnote: For those who haven't already heard it, the inventor of the flushable toilet was Sir Thomas Crapper. This was very apt. I'm still trying to work out if the chicken came first, or the egg!


----------



## Coops Girl (Apr 29, 2014)

Gunpowder something?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

These are great.

I'm not sure if I'm going. I _*want *_to go, I even have a Designated Driver as long as I buy her dinner, but I don't have the money to bar hop this weekend, never mind buy a pirate costume. I hate when these things don't happen on payday weekends


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That pirate name generator is fun! I am;

Cap'n Marilyn Fancypants

I guess my Pikeur breeches collection would play out that name!!


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

How about...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLlDeI6xf0g&noredirect=1


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

According to the "Pirate Name Generator" I am:
Pirate Corliss the Ochre

According to the "Game of Thrones' Name Generator" I am:
The Pirate "Dedman", Crusader of *******s

So, THIS is why I dress as a pirate for my annual Salsa Party (Columbus, "Pirate Bob the Badly Burnt" Day weekend every year.)

TOO much fun! Hope that you get to go. =D


----------

